
Leftism Fails at Basic Economic Incentives - _bearMountain
https://medium.com/@unlocking/leftism-fails-at-basic-economic-incentives-4dbd1c9f133e
======
_bearMountain
Follow up article: Misunderstanding Economics — The “All Or Nothing” Fallacy.
[https://medium.com/@unlocking/misunderstanding-economics-
the...](https://medium.com/@unlocking/misunderstanding-economics-the-all-or-
nothing-fallacy-c50b236ea33b)

------
wahern
Coefficient of elasticity. It's fundamental to understanding how incentives
work. It's also something you learn in Econ 101 or from any basic economic
textbook. This guy clearly hasn't bothered to do his homework.

~~~
_bearMountain
(% change var A)/(% change var B). Are you saying this proves or disproves
something? Please elaborate.

